# Green Stamina scales?



## Chef Niloc (Dec 22, 2013)

Anyone know Who sells these, I need them for a rehandle. Alternative would be some other type of wood that's been stabilized Green.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 22, 2013)

I recently got some really slick green dyed curly mango from burl source. I think he may still have a few pieces of green maple and such....


----------



## greasedbullet (Dec 22, 2013)

Burl source has 3 dyed green stabilized blocks. 2 redwood 1 silky oak. He will cut them into scales for you (for free I think, but am not sure). Also Jantz has dymondwood that is green. That is very similar to stamina wood from my understanding.


----------



## greasedbullet (Dec 22, 2013)

Dang. Chop beat me to it.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks, that silky oak looks perfect.


----------



## berko (Dec 22, 2013)

how about this one?


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 23, 2013)

berko said:


> how about this one?




Those are CRAZY. Like crazy in an f-me kind of way.


----------

